# Team Blind Solving



## brad711 (Feb 6, 2008)

I know its not an official event, but are there any fairly generally agreed on rules for team blind solving?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 6, 2008)

really, there's only 2 rules.

1. Only one person can touch the cube during the solve.
2. That person must be blindfolded.

Most of the top teams know "codes" for specific cases. When I did it at the US Open, I told ExoCorsair, my partner each individual move... Very slow.


----------



## brad711 (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay, thanks. My main question, I guess, was if the person solving could also talk. Now me and my friend have to develop some crazy awesome "codes".


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 6, 2008)

If you don't mind me telling, my friend and I decided on this: 

Cross: tell moves

F2L:
Corners are "Left," "Right," and "Opposing."
Edges are "Left Edge," and "Right Edge."

OLL - 2-step works well, decide on names and AUF

PLL - Also agree on names and AUF


----------



## amateurguy (Feb 7, 2008)

Would there be a rule saying that the blindfolded cuber cannot talk/communicate with the speaker?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 7, 2008)

master already provided the rules, read them again. I'd only add that they apply to the whole attempt including inspection, not just the solve part.


----------

